# Who's watching Toonami tonight?



## NatasAisaka (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know if any of you do, or if any of you even know the name...but hopefully someone does. 


I'm watching Toonami tonight. I mainly tune in for the new shows, Deadman Wonderland and Casshern Sins. I really enjoy them. As for their episodes tonight, Deadman was more suspensfull than usual and that's saying something, and Casshern was just...I dunno, man. It was really touching in a totally insane way. I dunno how to explain this one at all. 



Discuss.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not, because it's a shitty move for Cartoon Network. They come back on April 1st this year and tease us with the REAL Toonami. They played all the greats and classics that we haven't seen in a long while - Not just Tom saying "we're back bitches" and then showing the same line-up of shows Adult Swim has been playing for 4-5 years now. 

They REALLY need to buff their schedule, or get rid of it. There's no sense in calling it Toonami - They expected to get loyal fans of the brand to come back, and only have it on ONE night of the week with a crap schedule.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 17, 2012)

Not me... I am not American and don't have cable anyway. I've never seen whatever this lineup is... so I don't care. XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 17, 2012)

I watch Toonami but I wasn't paying attention to tonight's episodes. Time with friends/drinking (we were watching the ponies). I could get into Deadman Wonderland but most shows have been melancholy.  I've already watched FMA Brotherhood to the fullest.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 17, 2012)

I watch cowboy bebop but that's about it for the toonami lineup.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 17, 2012)

Well you need to keep in mind some things, right now Toonami is on a shoe string budget, they don't have the money to buy licenses to all the shows old Toonami fans liked, so they kept the ones they were already airing, and got two new shows no one has really heard about and no one has airing yet. All that April Fools stuff was a one time thing for right now just to test waters. Part of it lived true to the spirit of April Fools...we didn't exactly get what we expected.


Once the ratings are solid for a while, when the old shows have ran their course, real Toonami shows will be brought back. You can't just bitch about it not being the same, but not bother to not turn the channel to 27 and put the volume on mute, at least. That extra rating helps and will get them money, which will bring back better anime.


Anyway, you should watch Deadman Wonderland and Casshern Sins, they are good anime.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 17, 2012)

NatasAisaka said:


> Well you need to keep in mind some things, right now Toonami is on a shoe string budget, they don't have the money to buy licenses to all the shows old Toonami fans liked, so they kept the ones they were already airing, and got two new shows no one has really heard about and no one has airing yet. All that April Fools stuff was a one time thing for right now just to test waters. Part of it lived true to the spirit of April Fools...we didn't exactly get what we expected.
> 
> 
> Once the ratings are solid for a while, when the old shows have ran their course, real Toonami shows will be brought back. You can't just bitch about it not being the same, but not bother to not turn the channel to 27 and put the volume on mute, at least. That extra rating helps and will get them money, which will bring back better anime.
> ...



Bleach helped Adult Swim for a while but American/Family guy wasn't too far behind, in some instances it surpassed in ratings. It feels almost generous they would give us anime on Saturday nights at the rate they've been switching to live action shows. But I have enjoyed Deadman Wonderland and Casshern for what they are worth. If they can expand their lineup, I'd watch even "more" so.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2012)

NatasAisaka said:


> right now Toonami is on a shoe string budget
> 
> Once the ratings are solid for a while, when the old shows have ran their course, real Toonami shows will be brought back. You can't just bitch about it not being the same, but not bother to not turn the channel to 27 and put the volume on mute, at least. That extra rating helps and will get them money, which will bring back better anime.



They shouldn't have brought back Toonami if that is the case. The ratings won't get more solid than what they have right now, the two new shows are unlikely to draw in that many people over the course of a fiscal quarter. 

I currently don't believe in the product, so I have no reason to support it. They can get a loan for the licenses, take the risk and watch it go somewhere.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 17, 2012)

To be honest, you really sound like a nostalgic butthurt fan.


Adult Swim is already retarded as is, the fact Toonami is back is quite honestly surprising and maybe even just pure fan service, because of the overwhelming amount of support every day by the fans and staff who work on it. I wouldn't be surprised if it does make less money than their old Saturday line up.


But all I know is, I know what I've read on the forums and the official words from the guys who manage it. If they don't follow up on their word and keep a crappy line up, I'll be mad just like you are. And hell, they've even said that they may stop the double showing of 3 AM-6 AM and fill that with more shows. That'd be great.


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like Casshern Sins *okay*, but I effin love Deadman Wonderland. Its the first anime series in a good while that caught my attention from the start. I was playing a game on my computer while I waited for Cowboy Bebop when the pilot for Deadman Wonderland came on. I couldn't stop watching it. I literally threw my computer aside and turned the volume up on my T.V. Toonami may not be the exact same, but Adult Swim is at least trying.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, and that's what counts. I've been watching Toonami since TOM began hosting it, ya dig? I'm a Toonami faithful, I may not like all of it's shows right now but at least I put my channel to it for the duration of the block.


----------



## kobuzero (Jun 17, 2012)

When did they bring toonami back??? When does it start??


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 17, 2012)

Meh I just watch toonami aftermath.


----------



## NatasAisaka (Jun 17, 2012)

They brought Toonami back as April Fool's, but the response was overwhelming so on May 26th it started airing again. It airs midnights on Saturday.



Toonami Aftermath is good, yeah.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 18, 2012)

THIS. This was the recurring topic all weekend for me.

When someone told me last Thursday night that _Toonami_ came back about 4-5 weeks ago, I couldn't believe it. _Cartoon Network_ actually went through with it, not just poking fun at the old fanbase. I was excited, though worried that I missed any of the _Tenchi Muyo!_ episodes that she told me that were back on.

Then I found out about _Toonami Aftermath_ and almost lost my mind at the choice TV schedule. But then I actually looked at the thing. It was a TV schedule too big for just a weekend. It was a full week TV schedule. My heart sank a little. I found yet another wonderful TV channel that isn't available in my super-basic TV package (but that's another topic)...  it is another channel, right? 

I checked _Adult Swim_'s schedule. Nothing out of the ordinary, mostly the same shows that they've been showing over the last, what, 4 years? 

Then I found this reality check last Saturday afternoon when I stumble upon this blog post, which explains in a little more detail what the OP has been discussing in the thread:

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/69168543.html

Come midnight, the line-up shown in that link was true. 

Am I pissed? Disappointed, really. I was in the same train of thought as Lastdirewolf, but maybe, just maybe, it'll get better.

At least I didn't miss any _Tenchi Muyo!_ episodes.  ^^;


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

I love Deadman Wonderland and saw Casshern Sins earlier this year. I would like Toonami a lot more if Tom actually spoke more, but I have hope that things can change.
Now why they took off InuYasha and kept Ghost in the Shell is beyond me.


----------



## Namba (Jun 25, 2012)

Dragonball Z...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jare said:


> I love Deadman Wonderland and saw Casshern Sins earlier this year. I would like Toonami a lot more if Tom actually spoke more, but I have hope that things can change.
> Now why they took off InuYasha and kept Ghost in the Shell is beyond me.



Because they've been repeating the bejeezus out of both of em for years, perhaps? I don't care how hot Motoko Kusanagi is, or how awesome Inuyasha can be, it gets tiresome.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope. I don't think it airs in the UK anymore. However, If I find a stream I am up for watching!


Jare said:


> I love Deadman Wonderland and saw Casshern Sins earlier this year. I would like Toonami a lot more if Tom actually spoke more, but I have hope that things can change.
> Now why they took off InuYasha and kept Ghost in the Shell is beyond me.



Comic Sans, we meet again you whore. <_<


----------

